# pair of eyelash vipers for sale!



## jonny cichla

pair of eyelash vipers! really nice large female and young male!

both feed no problems!


----------



## ljkenny

How much for the little male?


----------



## Razorscale

How much for the pair pal?


----------



## jonny cichla

Razorscale said:


> How much for the pair pal?


 £250 the pair buddy!


----------



## jonny cichla

still available! £230 the pair!


----------



## slippery42

They will go nice with my other three so watch for a pm and I'll collect next week?


----------



## jonny cichla

still available these stunning eyelash vipers!


----------



## stoogie555

*eyelash*

stunning mate,:mf_dribble:my favourites
just need another 10 years experience and a future good mentor then maybe one day .any good books,papers etc you know of regarding this species as i would like to know more about them,thanks


----------



## jonny cichla

these are still available! £210 for this nice pair!


----------



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge

*Vipers*

Hiya are they still available cheers


----------



## jonny cichla

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Hiya are they still available cheers


still available!

£200 for this stunning pair!


----------



## slippery42

jonny cichla said:


> still available!
> 
> £200 for this stunning pair!


When can I collect them?


----------



## emmilllyyy

GORGEOUS:flrt:


----------



## nsn89

If you can hold them for me till next year that would be great :lol2:

Beautiful examples! Wish i had my DWA right now.


----------



## jonny cichla

still available these stunners!


----------



## MB2

How much for the male?

Where about's are you please?

Mark


----------



## slippery42

jonny cichla said:


> still available these stunners!


If they are still for sale how come youve ignore my e-mails, post etc to come and collect them?


----------



## slippery42

Ok so after numerous e-mails, pm's and sending the OP details of what I have for sale I have finally decided that these do not actually belong to the OP.

I've have a couple of phone calls and spoken with some other serious herpers and they are of the same opinion.

If you want to pm me if you are genuine please feel free to do so and I will retract my comments.

However I now firmly believe that you are a bullshiter.


----------



## emmilllyyy

how come you don't reckon they're his?


----------



## ljkenny

slippery42 said:


> Ok so after numerous e-mails, pm's and sending the OP details of what I have for sale I have finally decided that these do not actually belong to the OP.
> 
> I've have a couple of phone calls and spoken with some other serious herpers and they are of the same opinion.
> 
> If you want to pm me if you are genuine please feel free to do so and I will retract my comments.
> 
> However I now firmly believe that you are a bullshiter.


You wanna buy mine instead?

Got some Cobra too of you're interested.


----------



## slippery42

emmilllyyy said:


> how come you don't reckon they're his?


Why would he continually avoid answering pm's and posts?


----------



## jonny cichla

slippery42 said:


> Ok so after numerous e-mails, pm's and sending the OP details of what I have for sale I have finally decided that these do not actually belong to the OP.
> 
> I've have a couple of phone calls and spoken with some other serious herpers and they are of the same opinion.
> 
> If you want to pm me if you are genuine please feel free to do so and I will retract my comments.
> 
> However I now firmly believe that you are a bullshiter.


Mate have you forgot to tell people i got back to you last week about these eyelash vipers! also 2 weeks ago! and all i got off you is i still wont them!!!
Never told me once when you may wont them!!
As for being a bullshitter!! Do you know me my friend?? Grow up buddy!


----------



## slippery42

I'm not going to enter into a public spat so PM sent


----------

